

LinkedIn Reveal: See LinkedIn the way it was meant to be seen - nitinthewiz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/linkedin-reveal/mchbegbhbinapfhbpmbkcgblppiiamme

======
nitinthewiz
LinkedIn is awesome, except when you land on a user's profile and it's full of
holes. There's too much information that's hidden from the public, even though
it's actually publicly available.

LinkedIn Reveal changes that. It's a smart Google Chrome extension that shows
you what's hidden on LinkedIn user profiles.

I made it, so check it out and ask me what ever you want to about it! :)

------
sprkyco
Permissions: Read and Change my data on LinkedIn and view browsing history
seems a bit suspicious.

~~~
nitinthewiz
I only asked for the most basic permissions as detailed on extensionizr.com

The only reason I need "change data on LinkedIn" and "view browsing history"
is so we can redirect you to the right profile page.

~~~
sprkyco
Fair enough, just a bit wary of "new apps" permissions, but often will add
extensions without reading permissions if it is known app. Note to self
reassess criteria for reading permissions.

